# Rebate Question



## D_Rochat (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm looking to take advantage of the current rebates going on but I'm not sure if they only apply to buying direct from Canon or if you can still get it from doing a local purchase. Anyone know how this works?


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 9, 2012)

Nevermind. I found out it's only for the US 

EDIT - I spoke too soon. I'm just editing in case anyone else wwas wondering the same thing. I went to Canon Canada and the rebate applies there as well, so it's not just the US.


----------

